# Cajun FT



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Anything from Cajun yet?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Wide open triple in open. Results are mixed.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

The boiled crawfish at Cafe Josephine on Napoleon Ave in Grand Coteau are awesome. Good size and nice and spicy!;-)


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Franco said:


> The boiled crawfish at Cafe Josephine on Napoleon Ave in Grand Coteau are awesome. Good size and nice and spicy!;-)


Sorry I am not there to partake! Are they served on a beer flat (Monroe, LA tail gate party)?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

sinner said:


> Sorry I am not there to partake! Are they served on a beer flat (Monroe, LA tail gate party)?


Still served on beer flats.

Monroe? Those ******** up in north Louisiana don't know anything about eating crawfish;-) That is unless we tell them what to say.


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

I would go back in a minute. Hard to get good cajun food in the Rockies.
I have to make do with rocky mountain osyters!


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Sinner is back


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*29 Back in the open.

Q is finished don't have results, sorry.

Aaron*


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Open 2,5,12,15,16,22,24,25,26,27,29,30,31,32,37,41,42,43,44,47,48,50,51,55,56,57,5859


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

DeWitt Boice said:


> Sinner is back


Thanks, DEE Sinner & Pacer is good (also Arson)


----------



## tmueller (Jun 6, 2010)

Any results for the Q?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Open is finished with second. Third looks to be a combo with blind and a mark or two. Possibly a poison bird. Derby and amateur under way. Amateur is wide open triple with two retired.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Franco said:


> Still served on beer flats.
> 
> Monroe? Those ******** up in north Louisiana don't know anything about eating crawfish;-) That is unless we tell them what to say.


LOL. I couldn't be much less of a *******. Besides, I'd be willing to bet my food tops anything that's made down there with the exception of crawfish etoufee. Even then the best place for that isn't even in the state. It's actually @ Hermosa Beach of all places. 

http://www.ragincajun.com/


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LOL. I couldn't be much less of a *******. Besides, I'd be willing to bet my food tops anything that's made down there with the exception of crawfish etoufee. Even then the best place for that isn't even in the state. It's actually @ Hermosa Beach of all places.
> 
> http://www.ragincajun.com/


Only thing people around Monroe knows is how to choke chainsaws,and raise purple hull peas !!!!


----------



## Chuck McCall (Jun 29, 2003)

All I've heard from the Q is Bob Kennon and Davey took 2nd. Congrats to Bob and Mark Smith on the QAA.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Wayda go Bob,Davy,Chuck and Mark !!


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Any call backs on the open?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Everyone called back from open land blind. 3rd is shoot two marks run blind under arc then pick up one of the marks. Am has 27 to the second.


----------



## joeharris (Jul 12, 2009)

Don't have the callbacks for the open water blind but don't expect many. Monster test. First off to the right a mark is thrown 600 yards away (no exageration, I lasered it). Then a poison bird was thrown down the shore past a point about 270 yards away. Then you ran the blind UNDER THE ARC OF THE POISON BIRD!!! Many dogs are picking up the poison bird, of the ones that get the blind few can do the mark (I only have seen three). By the way Max, Sinner slammed it!!!


----------



## LESTER LANGLEY (Jun 12, 2008)

Bobbyb, between the chainsaw tunin, and pea pickin, there's also been a couple NFCs made up here in the spare time.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Bobby Lane with Chief first and Doc fourth in Derby !


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Go Bobby Lane!! Now bring it home with Ali!!


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

LESTER LANGLEY said:


> Bobbyb, between the chainsaw tunin, and pea pickin, there's also been a couple NFCs made up here in the spare time.


I know it... kinda LOVE purple hull peas too..LOL
BobbyB
cajun


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

joeharris said:


> Don't have the callbacks for the open water blind but don't expect many. Monster test. First off to the right a mark is thrown 600 yards away (no exageration, I lasered it). Then a poison bird was thrown down the shore past a point about 270 yards away. Then you ran the blind UNDER THE ARC OF THE POISON BIRD!!! Many dogs are picking up the poison bird, of the ones that get the blind few can do the mark (I only have seen three). By the way Max, Sinner slammed it!!!


Thanks Joe! go Kenny & Sinner!!!!!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Thirteen to the 4th in the Open, Ritter, Trott, Dautreuil, Smith 2, Rorem 8.

Good Luck to all!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Chuck McCall (Jun 29, 2003)

Heard 17 to the water blind in the Am....Sorry don't have the numbers.


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Good luck Aaron.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Am 1, 2, 4 8, 10, 11, 14, 15, 26, 29, 33, 35, 38, 41, 42, 43, 48


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Franco said:


> The boiled crawfish at Cafe Josephine on Napoleon Ave in Grand Coteau are awesome. Good size and nice and spicy!;-)


Joe and I each had 5 pounds, good stuff, thanks


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Am 1, 2, 8, 10, 14, 15, 26, 28, 32, 38, 48


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Mark Smith takes first in the Open with Moose. Makes his FC.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

rsfavor said:


> Mark Smith takes first in the Open with Moose. Makes his FC.


Is Moose the first FC sired by Chopper?

That Smith, wins two Opens in a row, 2nd in the Q, first and fouth in the Derby and if they'd let him run the Am he'd win that too.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Great job Nitz...congrats !!!!!!!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Way to go Mark and Moose on the new FC!!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations Mark Smith on your Open WIN with FC Seaside's Bullwinkle (Moose), from your proud "grandma" and sister, FC Seaside's Get the Party Started (Pink), the first titled Chopper offspring!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

There are atleast 5 other titled Chopper offspring.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Derby:
1st 3
2nd 8
3rd 11
4th 9
RJ 7
Jam 5

Qualifying:
1st 10
2nd 17
3rd 21
4th 20
RJ 13
Jams 1, 19

Open: 
1st 44
2nd 42
3rd 29
4th 30
RJ 50
Jams 2, 15, 16, 32, 55

Do not have Am results, I left as they were determining placements.

Moose didn't even put on a hunt in the Open 4th. A nice quad.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the results.


----------



## marshallstone (Feb 14, 2011)

Am Results

1st - Wendy - Stupka 
2nd - Lexie - Stupka
3rd - Canai - Jolie
4th - Misty - Stupka
RJ. - Pacer -Boice
Jams - Hannah - Stone
Hank - Miles
Cadillac - Mock
Tex - Ward
Haley - Haverstock
Heck of a week-end for Stupka.................


----------



## marshallstone (Feb 14, 2011)

Correction for Canai - Canaille
Correction for Jolie - "Lee" Jolley

Never wus to good at spelling...............


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

marshallstone said:


> Am Results
> 
> 1st - Wendy - Stupka
> 2nd - Lexie - Stupka
> ...


I believe Bobby Boudet was driving FC Tex for the first time this weekend.
What happened Bobby?


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Holly sheet Wayne congrats !


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

marshallstone said:


> Am Results
> 
> 1st - Wendy - Stupka
> 2nd - Lexie - Stupka
> ...


Outstanding Wayne!!!! Helluva weekend!!!!! Also congrats to Mr. Lee, Marshall and Rick! Great job guys


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Great job Wayne and Marshal.!!!


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Wow Wayne!! Congrats on an awesome weekend! Also congrats to Marshall, Lee, and Rick!!


----------



## Blackdog (Feb 12, 2010)

As the new Secretary of Cajun Riviera (only available member) of the Club... A very special thanks to all that participated helped and worked, especially the judges. The Open was one of the most demanding trials I’ve ever ran. Coagulations to everyone that participated, ran, finished, placed, worked, and a very special thank you to our open judge’s wife* (Peggy Cooper)* that marshaled the Open. It takes a lot of cooperation to have a trial, and thank you to all that made it possible.

Davis Dautreuil


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

WOW STUPKA WOW!!!! Congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a harem.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Wow Wayne, great weekend.


----------



## Blackdog (Feb 12, 2010)

There are several people to thank for making the Cajun Riviera Trial possible included everyone that attended, did their part, especially Lukie Barras, Pat Huckabay,* Donnie Fitzgerald *(from Acadiana Retriever Club), and Tina Ritter. Thank you very much!

Davis


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS WAYNE!!!!! Couldn't happen to a nicer guy. 

Dave & Glenda


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Damn Wayne, way to go! Congrats also to you Marshall, Mock, Lee and Chip.




marshallstone said:


> Am Results
> 
> 1st - Wendy - Stupka
> 2nd - Lexie - Stupka
> ...


----------



## Riprap (Aug 14, 2009)

To all contestants, we are scheduled for our fall trial October 28-31, ya'll are invited for the next Stupka/Smith get together. Thanks to all.

Luke


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Riprap said:


> To all contestants, we are scheduled for our fall trial October 28-31, ya'll are invited for the next Stupka/Smith get together. Thanks to all.
> 
> Luke


Luke:

I suggest you get Wayne to judge the next one. 

Kyle


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Wow Wayne!!! That's frick'n amazing!!! Congrats!!

Angie


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Holy crap! Way to do Wayne!!!!!! WHAT A WEEKEND!!!

Shayne


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Franco said:


> I believe Bobby Boudet was driving FC Tex for the first time this weekend.
> What happened Bobby?


He was in good shape going into the last, but I screwed things up and didnt allow him to get a good look at the 90 degree right hand gun and I handled.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to all that placed and finished!!! For those of you that have not attended Cajun Riviera it is a wonderful trial on great grounds with great folks!!! Second time I have attended and it is a wonderful place!! The judges workers and folks take a lot of time to ensure everyone has a great weekend!! 

Watching the 4th series of the open I can tell you that the display that Moose, excuse me FC Moose put on was unbelievable!!! Very tough and demanding quad that the dog absolutely put his nose on every mark!!! Now folks say my dog put em between his front feet, this dog did!!! Absolutely put every mark BAM, right there, did not turn head left or right ran straight to the bird and K-POW!!!! I have been fortunate over the past years to see some very good dog work but this marking series hands down was the prettiest thing I have ever seen at a FT, and it wasn't even my dog!!! The crowd erupted in applause and even got a WOOOHOOO from the flyer station!!! The dog has a ton of talent and he is obviously being trained very well!!! Cudos to South Lake and Mark!!!

Crawfish Season Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Riprap (Aug 14, 2009)

Kyle, we had the same problem with Wendall Williams, now its Wayne!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Way to go Wayne and girls!!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Good heavens Wayne, what a weekend!!!

So cool that your young dog was #1!!! Congrats!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Geez Wayne - With that kind of weekend, those of us after fun and good food when we head south should eat and stay away from the trial grounds!! Amazing weekend and I am thrilled for you.


----------

